# Quick Reply boxes



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Is it possible to add the "Insert image" button to the Quick Reply box to avoid going advanced when we don't feel like manually typing the tags?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

Not at this time. No more changes will be made to the site until we move to the next version. We are looking to make that move in the 1st Qtr of 2007.

Thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So will we lose post count when the site is updated?


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

Even if post counts are lost, your excellent advice will be obvious to us all. Thanks for the past tips and knowledge JimSpence, they sure helped me! :up:


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks. Not too concerned about post counts. 
What do you think about my suggestion on new member training?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336433


----------



## RexB (Apr 25, 2004)

Just answered :~)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4776814#post4776814


----------

